# Caravan Club Site 2010 Bookings Day



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

Good Morning All
As you know today is the day that thousands of senior citizens hunker down over their steam driven computers to ensure they get the best sites/pitches (usually during school holidays and other peak times)

I am here to tell you that I have an N1 modem, a 20MB/sec line and I'm not afraid to use them.

Bring it on Crusties!

Rasalom and his 9 chavvie kids, two semi-illegal attack dogs, and semi-***** rig will prevail.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

:lol: I hope


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Rasalom said:


> Good Morning All
> As you know today is the day that thousands of senior citizens hunker down over their steam driven computers to ensure they get the best sites/pitches (usually during school holidays and other peak times)


yeah only to cancel them 2 days before they are due to arrive.

Moral is ignore the CC on line booking info if the site says full and ring the site. If you plans can allow this of course.

phill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rasalom said:


> Good Morning All
> As you know today is the day that thousands of senior citizens hunker down over their steam driven computers to ensure they get the best sites/pitches (usually during school holidays and other peak times)


* If * this is true ( ie that it is " crusties" who book so far in advance for school holidays etc) then it is because they are lumbered with the child care for their grandchildren and there is no alternative to school holidays. If their offspring paid for child care or brough up their own children then the " crusties" would be off in more exotic parts of the world with their vans.

IMO ( not humble) most " crusties" avoid school holidays like the plague and can't book too far in advance as they have too many other commitments.

I think you should look at other demographics ....

G


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep all the greedy sods booking week end after week end, knowing full well they wont take up a lot of them. £10 per booking, transferable but not refundable would stop it dead.

Those who do it should be ashamed 'YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE'.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> £10 per booking, transferable but not refundable would stop it dead.
> 
> .


So you're saying that the C&CC don't suffer from this problem ? Do you * know* this ?

G


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > £10 per booking, transferable but not refundable would stop it dead.
> ...


Where did I mention the C&CC ??, and why would I care ??.
I am a Caravan Club Member and not a C&CC Member.
My Point being.
It would make people think twice before booking when knowing they wont go on some of them. I would charge the first nights fee. And kick out those who abuse what is a trust system, that is abused.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I didnt even know this went on and if it does why doesnt the CC do something about it??? :wink: 
Dont they take a deposit like the C&CC does??


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Its strange really how the CC allow this, they must miss out on bookings by those that don't ring the site direct. A couple of weeks ago we went on line to book Ferry Meadows at Peterborough as our Son and his Wife were already booked for the Sat to Thur, on line it showed Saturday as fully booked but available the rest of the week.

We rang the site direct and got a pitch for the week. On the Saturday that was showing full on line there were loads of empty pitches :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm not sure why the OP has put this in the Members Bar? I'll move it into UK touring :roll: 

ps OP advised by PM :idea:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just tried to get on the site to have a look, and it won't load so i expect the link is down again. Chasper.


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sorry about the Mis-posting*

I wasn't sure where to post this as it was mainly meant as a light hearted whinge/wind up re trying to book up CC sites nearer the time. 
As it happens, whilst I am safely esconced at work, my lovely wife is trying desperately to get on the CC website with no success so far (this is going to cost me flowers, chocolate, night out etc. as her grumpiness over this currently knows no bounds) 
However, I do have a couple of well-behaved stepford children and only a narrow window of opportunity each year to take them camping etc so I guess we do have to get in early to get the campsites we want. I don't know if people do book places with no intention of taking them up - I hope not, but if that is the case, it won't be too long before the CC does start asking for deposits. It's a shame but in light of other comments, it won't be unexpected.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> I didnt even know this went on and if it does why doesnt the CC do something about it??? :wink:
> Dont they take a deposit like the C&CC does??


Hi Mavis,

Years ago, the CC used to charge a £10 deposit, and IMHO there were fewer cases of "no shows". I have had written and verbal communications with CC site management, over their policy of no shows, online booking, and not taking a deposit. The best they could come up with was the three strikes policy, ie, three no shows, and your membership is cancelled.
It doesn't stop folks booking and cancelling at the last minute.

At one time you could book more than one location on the same dates, but the CC have sorted that one out now.

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. Deposit for C&CC is £25.00 8O Hence very few "no shows."


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

After a struggle got through and booked Rowntree Park and Chatsworth, we wanted to visit both last year and both booked solid. I will be going to both though and not just booking for the sake of it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt even know this went on and if it does why doesnt the CC do something about it??? :wink:
> ...


yes thats what we have just paid at the C&CC for a weekend booking at Canterbury so I knew they took a deposit and I think the CC should do the same. :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Its strange really how the CC allow this, they must miss out on bookings by those that don't ring the site direct. A couple of weeks ago we went on line to book Ferry Meadows at Peterborough as our Son and his Wife were already booked for the Sat to Thur, on line it showed Saturday as fully booked but available the rest of the week.
> 
> We rang the site direct and got a pitch for the week. On the Saturday that was showing full on line there were loads of empty pitches :roll:


I rest my case (from an earlier post) and also they are obliges to keep a qty of pitches free for those who dont use tinternet as they are at a disadvantage


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Yet again the caravan club shows the total inadequacy of its computer system its software developers and its ability to set up a sensible booking system. I have already been thrown off the site countless times once at the stage of final bookingand I only wish to book two holidays. If their site worked properly and the employed a sensible system then perhaps they could get a system that worked. No refundable deposit would also cut out the lets book every weekend brigade. Fast modems make no difference with SH*T web sites.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

This has always been a bone of contention, more so with motorhomers over tuggers becuase "we" don't just book a site for a given period & travel around in our big 4x4 (sorry - unnecessary dig at tuggers :roll: ). "We" tend to stop a couple or 3 days and move on, often without booking, so the advance booking system operated by the CC works against this. 
There is a specific note in the CC's sites supplement booklet that they are not charging deposits in 2010. Could they consider it in future?

Oh, and I have found that the availability for those who have booked up loads of sites to make late cancellations can work in our favour, in that you can get on some sites at the last minute by ringing round :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It was pretty predictable that this thread would appear today  

peedee


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

THREE HOURS and jut managed to complete first booking. If the site worked properly and had allowed me to complete a transaction without dumping me off the site would not be so congested. :evil: :evil:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

peedee said:


> It was pretty predictable that this thread would appear today
> 
> peedee


Your not dissappointed then  

Derek


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I'm not sure why the OP has put this in the Members Bar? I'll move it into UK touring :roll:
> ps OP advised by PM :idea:


Because he knew, from the thousand previous times it's been aired on the forum, that it would become contentious ?

G :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Nope  In fact I nearly posted "a watch for it" yesterday. Nothing changes
so how about reading >this<  before it goes any further or attend one of the many regional meetings coming up and have a good old moan there.

There is one thing I don't understand and that is why does the club open its booking system on a particular day, why not leave it open all the time to prevent the mad rush. By the way you can beat it by posting your booking application to the club before "B" day.

peedee


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Many site wardens will confirm this does happen.

Cliffy why not start a poll on here, when you have a scuttle full of votes send the details to the CC.??

Rather than a deposit why not make it the rule that "2 no shows" triggers the CC's computer to "lock you out" of ANY booking for say 6 months ??

I have written to the CC about this in the past. Their reply "We are not aware of it being a problem!!" 

Head in sand ???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Head in sand ???


The bosses are only bothered about filling as many pitches as possible - not unreasonably from a business point of view I guess!

Unfortunately it still proudly masquerades as a Members' Club, which it certainly is not any more!! :roll:

I really don't think they give a monkey's about individual members and their particular wants or needs. They just take the easiest route to filling pitches, and bu%%er the consequences.

If they publicly admitted that many members make loads of bookings then cancel those they don't want at the last minute (_after watching the weather forecast_!!) they would have to do something about it.

That's where I came in isn't it Mr Plodd.

*Heads in the sand.* You are dead right!!

Dave

P.S. I too have quizzed wardens about last minute cancellations, and they don't all tug their forelocks and toe the party line. _(Specially when we were still in the day job, and weekends away mattered a lot more.)_

Some of them admit the truth!! 8O


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Cliffy why not start a poll on here, when you have a scuttle full of votes send the details to the CC.??


That's been done. No response from CC.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

peedee said:


> There is one thing I don't understand and that is why does the club open its booking system on a particular day, why not leave it open all the time to prevent the mad rush. By the way you can beat it by posting your booking application to the club before "B" day.
> 
> peedee


Hi peedee
I think they do it to stop people booking for next year as they arrive this year like we used to to in the old days when we stoped at the same Boarding house every year.

Phill


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

peedee said:


> It was pretty predictable that this thread would appear today
> 
> peedee


Any ideas about tonights lottery numbers?  

David


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Many site wardens will confirm this does happen.


In my experience that is not the case, many also say its not a problem, so where does that leave us? The latest one I have spoken to was one manning the show stand at the NEC in October.

Do you think the Club doesn't get reports out of it computer booking system?

I wonder what that is telling them?

peedee


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Judging by the quality of the rest of their booking system its probably incapable of producing any reports.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

A BIG thank you my lovelies!!! :lol: :lol: 

Blissfully unaware of CC madness day.... 

but thanks to your 'heads up' I've been able to book a particular site for a specific week that has been full for the last two years when I wanted to go to the Piping Championships !!
(I didn't book in advance like some do)


The guy at the CC seemed surprised that I only had one booking... 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Slightly off topic... I've a Parkin problem....

I can't eat it 'til it has cooled... :lol:


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

How many different bookings can a CC member have open at any one time?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> How many different bookings can a CC member have open at any one time?


Hi there,

I don't think that there is a limit, but the system won't allow you more than one booking on the same dates.........................now.

Jock.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

GEH007 said:


> How many different bookings can a CC member have open at any one time?


You can only book yourself on one site for the same dates. But you can also book several pitches for freinds if you have their membership numbers and ring the site direct.

Phill


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I booked approx 10 weekends, covering the sites I particularly want to visit (and BHs that I want to be away for).

However, have had to rejig my Easter break - aligning with work colleague's holidays - and it hasn't half thrown up some faults in the coding on the CC site.

Trying to move a booking a week earlier, this involves moving from April to March and consistently the website can't cope with it and says it can't provide availability for the site (not that there is no availability, rather that it can't tell if there is). Moreover, rather than Ramslade, the website does its best to convince me my booking was really Abbey Wood. As if this wasn't enough - and this is the really bizarre one - google toolbar pops up that it believes the website is in Croatian and would I like it translating?

I gave up, cancelled, and rebooked from scratch....


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

The one thing that most people are missing is the small independent group/club that uses club sites to hold their rallies. They book in block, not knowing who or how many will attend. and I have known where the day dawns with only the rally organizer been there. Now if you want to knock some one, Knock them. Just as an afterthought. No, I dont usually book in advance, but when I have, I have attended.

Don


----------

